# Goal Accomplishment Thread



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Post your goals here and repost when you complete one. Congratulate others who accomplish theirs and together we can push each other forward. Add additional goals whenever you want.

1.Don't forget to *subscribe to the thread* in order to form a community to push each other forward. 
2.Make sure you *create a* *game-plan* to achieve these goals and a *time frame* for you to complete them by.
3.* Post updates *on your progress weekly or bi-weekly, it will hold you accountable and focused.

*My Goals (Completion date)*

*Goals Completed
*


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Good idea for a thread.

*My goals for the month of march 2013:*
1- apply for a job everyday
2- Join more activities
3- Buy new clothes
4- Take responsibility for my own life e.g. keep moving forward
5- study study and study
6- read a book for at least 10 minutes a day
7- be more open to people

*Goals completed:*


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I made a list of things to do before I was 25, shortly after turning 24.

I actually did a few... I could really do more if I tried also, just to have them scratched off the list.

Some important ones... I think are still possible.



ManOnTheMOON said:


> Become a morning person


This is maybe my biggest immediate problem :roll. Getting up at 13:00 or something just ruins my motivation. I feel terrible all day and it's just a monotonous waste.

I really love getting up early and not feeling too tired. Obviously, getting up isn't necessarily the hard part (though it can be...), it's getting enough sleep before it's noon...


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> I love waking up in the morning too. It feels like the whole day is ahead of you before the night creeps in and shuts my motivation down, by noon I feel like the days over already.


One of my problems is that I feel I have so much time... it won't matter if I leave things a little later. So I end up wasting my time again. GRR.



ManOnTheMOON said:


> Put up your list and join me though. Let's make 2013 really significant. I want to reach as high as I can and really make a change in my life. I think if we start knocking things off the list and cheering each other on it can really motivate people to do the same.


I might get my list out and plop some of them down here later...


----------



## Germs (Oct 19, 2012)

Goals
Find a girlfriend or at least go on a few dates.
Would like to make a few new friends.
Want to improve fitness.
Want to try to learn how to wrestle and at least stick at it for 5-10 sessions
Go Overseas..planning my us trip towards the end of the year
Go to bed earlier !
Less drinking
Make cash...learn and develop new skills in my job
Finish a few things on my car
Learn some more instruments

That's about it, i'm a man of simple pleasures.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Goal: try to be happy.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is such a good idea for a thread! I was just considering making my own and here it is already put together by someone else. Awesome. I want to start using this site as a positive, motivating force, instead of a boredom activity (plus the frustration forum can be a real downer). Anyways. None of that here. 

My goals:
1. Get on a human (as opposed to zombie) sleeping schedule: 1-9 am
2. Eat more veggies

Start with the complete basics for a few days, gotta build a life totally from scratch.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Goal:
-get a GF
-catch up on school
-improve athleticism


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Goals*

*On hold at the moment. *


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I did my goal yesterday of getting out of the house at least once for something else other than leaving to go to therapy. It was horrible, uncomfortable, and I couldn't enjoy myself at the library at all. But I did it, so whatever.

I need to get back on my Keto diet and do the couch to 5k plan. I think focusing on my health is the first steps to getting better again.

edit


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

I notice some of us are trying for girlfriends on here. I'm not that ambitious yet but I would like to start talking to more females in RL. So today I'm taking a walk, and I'm going to start a conversation with a certain female I like. She owns a shop downtown and I always wanted to talk to her. At least give her a compliment and see where it goes from there. I don't know if she even speaks English but what the hell I'm going to try. I might flame out but this will give me a little challenge for the day.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a small update.

She wasn't there lol it figures. I was able to compliment another woman working at the same store in Spanish. I said hello and you're beautiful in Spanish to her and she gave me a smile at least. That's the extent of my Spanish, so I just had to keep on walking.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

My goals were a little too nebulous. Went okay for a couple days... Today though I woke up at 3 pm. Not helpful. So, try again.

*1 week*
- Sleeping 1 - 9 am
- Gym every day
- Cooking every day


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Enroll in college for this Fall.
-Make at least 2 new friends.
-Join a gym
-Get on better terms with my family (That requires effort on their part, so it's not likely).


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> -Get on better terms with my family (That requires effort on their part, so it's not likely).


Well at least you're mature enough at 22 to know this is important. I wish I was this sensible when I was younger.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> lol thats good enough. Keep me updated if you try to find that girl again or another girl who you can have a conversation with. Great job!


Actually I've had a thing for her too over the years. I think the whole Spanish thing got in my way so I never said anything. As time goes on I figure I'll get better . I might have to try a place in town where they speak more English though.


----------



## Broganomics (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the idea ManOnTheMoon and love Kid Cudi as well! Anyway I have goals that I would like to complete by the end of the year: 

1. Run 3 miles in under 21 minutes
2. Three successful spearfishing trips
3. Open a TD Ameritrade investing account with at least $2,000
4. Read one hour a night (can be for school or recreational)

There are my specific goals for this year, which I can always add to. Having too many goals at one time can be a negative thing for some people due to the fact that it's easy to lose focus. 


I'm taking up spearfishing this year. The thought of free diving 15-20 feet under the water scares the absolute #[email protected]# out of me but I believe we all should have at least one "fun goal", dealing with an interest or hobby. 

I really like the concept of this thread so I will subscribe and continue to visit. I hope I can encourage some of your, as well as receive some encouragement.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

*My goals and when I want to accomplish them
*
- Weigh 55 kilo's at my birthday, and staying on that weight. (31 may)
- Go to the concert I always wanted (I already have tickets) and enjoy it! (30 march)
- Drink something with my friends at a friday or saturday night, and stay until 11 pm. (april)
- Celebrate my 18 birthday (31 may)
- Keep up the good work at school
- Go to the cinema and watch a movie after 7 pm
- Start picking up crochet again and do some fun projects

And I had to giggle, because in the first post, there is a goal set for 31 april. That date doesn't exist. 

Oh, and I just found a list of goals I made that I wanted to do before my 18 birthday, and I completed quiet a lot I think!

My first list, made 29-9-2012
*1. Go out at night for once/drinking something with friends*
2. I want to be able to talk to boys, without getting extremely anxious
3. Weigh 55 kilo.
*4. I want to work*
5. Go to a concert

I finished 2, and number 4 was the biggest challenge! So I'm really proud actually.


----------



## Broganomics (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd love to hear how everyone is making progress on their goals. As far as I go, I have been running a few times a week. My goal is to run three miles in under 21 minutes by the end of the year. I ran about an 8 minute mile the other day. I could've went for longer but I wanted to weight train. I am also reading an hour a night about. I may lower this to 30-45 minutes based on work load with school coming up. 

I have also decided to commit 15-30 minutes a day on skill development for the business world. I will make a list of skills I'd like to learn and go from there. 

The water is still too cold to even think about spearfishing, but I will try to get some gear this weekend for the upcoming season. 

And my TD Ameritrade account goal is still unaccomplished. Between working full time, going to school part time, homework, and job skill development, I feel like I don't have enough time to dedicate to educated investing. Will do the best I can to get this done. I am thinking after this semester is over, since I will have more spare time.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm going out and drink something with a friend tonight!


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

My goals are on hold at the moment. I had a emergency last week, and will have to get back to this when things get back to normal.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Thats great, I hope you have a great time and this becomes a regular thing for you!


It is becoming a little bit easier already. I went last week too, with other friends. It does sound like I have a huge group of friends, but that's not true. 

So I went 2 times in 8 days. Both times, I was home before 12 o'clock, but that's still okay I think! I was less nervous than last week, so I'm really happy. I want to keep up this good work, yay!

How is it going with your goals?


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

Great idea for a thread. I noticed there really aren't that many people using this forum. Somehow the Frustration forum seems to get all the attention. :| 
Anyways this is my list:

_Lifestyle_
-quit smoking (April 30)
-daily exercise (April 30)
-stop watching TV / wasting time on the computer (April 30)
-stop masturbating (ends 1st of June)

_School_
-2 hours of schoolwork every day (April 30)
-finish HS and ace the final exams (June)
-get accepted to the university I want (July)

_Hobbies_
-45 min minimum guitar practice (April 30)
-draw something every weekend (July)
-read for at least 30 min a day (April 30)

_Extras_
Post updates on progress every week. (every weekend) :roll


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Tonight is the concert! I'm very, very, very nervous, but I'll get trough it. I hope.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, let's say I survived it. I had a panic attack and I don't remember certain parts of the concert, like there's a gap in my memories, which frustrates me really much. I didn't enjoy it as much as I could've if I didn't have the continuous nerves. But I went. That's what counts, doesn't it? Even though I don't feel proud at all. If I think about it, I just want to cry, because I let my anxiety win again..

- Weigh 55 kilo's at my birthday, and staying on that weight. (31 may)
-* Go to the concert I always wanted (I already have tickets)* and enjoy it! (30 march)
- *Drink something with my friends at a friday or saturday night, and stay until 11 pm*. (april)
- Celebrate my 18 birthday (31 may)
- Keep up the good work at school
- Go to the cinema and watch a movie after 7 pm
- Start picking up crochet again and do some fun projects


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

MarjoleinL said:


> Well, let's say I survived it. I had a panic attack and I don't remember certain parts of the concert, like there's a gap in my memories, which frustrates me really much. I didn't enjoy it as much as I could've if I didn't have the continuous nerves. But I went. That's what counts, doesn't it? Even though I don't feel proud at all. If I think about it, I just want to cry, because I let my anxiety win again..
> 
> - Weigh 55 kilo's at my birthday, and staying on that weight. (31 may)
> -* Go to the concert I always wanted (I already have tickets)* and enjoy it! (30 march)
> ...


Hmm I think letting your anxiety win would be letting it stop you from going. You did great to go even though it was a disappointing experience for you. I think you deserve to feel proud.  But I understand the feeling disappointed.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

*My Goals (Completion date)*
Application.
Arrange different therapy.
Arrange volunteer work.
Arrange meeting.

*Goals Completed
*Meet up with friend. _(1 April)_
Ask about additional yoga sessions. _(10 April)
_


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

MarjoleinL said:


> Well, let's say I survived it. I had a panic attack and I don't remember certain parts of the concert, like there's a gap in my memories, which frustrates me really much. I didn't enjoy it as much as I could've if I didn't have the continuous nerves. But I went. That's what counts, doesn't it? Even though I don't feel proud at all. If I think about it, I just want to cry, because I let my anxiety win again..


I'm not sure how good these kinds of experiences are for you. On one hand you tried out the field but if these bad experiences continue, you will lose the motivation to go. I know I did when I was going out every Friday with a group of friends. I never really felt comfortable with them, they kind of saw me as a third wheel. After a few weeks (when I proved to myself that I am able to physically go to these events) I just saw these meets as a drag.

What I'm trying to say is: it's one thing to show yourself you can do it, it's quite another to try proving something to yourself along the lines of "I can be fun too" and at the same time forcing yourself into uncomfortable situations.

You should ask yourself what you are really trying to achieve. -for me it's happiness 

P.S. I will probably be posting an update later today (that way I can motivate myself to try and end this week on a positive note.. and I do realize it's already Monday :b )


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I know what you mean, my parents say kind of the same. They tell me, that if I can find peace in not doing the things, it's okay too. But I don't feel the peace. Actually, when I bought the tickets for the concert, I didn't expect that I'd feel anxious. This wasn't even that I wanted to do this because of the anxiety, I just wanted to go to the concert, because I wanted to see them. Because I've been such a big fan for years.

But okay, I went, I stayed the whole concert, and I'm going to try to be happy with that. I made a few little films of the concert itself, and I'll watch them and enjoy that. Also, on youtube there are a lot of videos too, so I'll watch those too. I'll link my favourite part of the concert here, so you can enjoy too!


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

Week #1:
Okay so I made it through the first week. I brought in quite a few hours of studying and a lot of guitar practice. It's a shame my motivation dropped drastically in the past few days. If all else fails at least I am exercising. I also haven't touched a cigarette for about 10 days now. I'm looking forward to school as it will force me into a more active lifestyle. Get's me out of the house.

On a side note the relationship with my father seems to be soaring at the moment. Mutual respect and things like that. And I managed to meet a girl online playing cards. Even though she is 24 and I'm only 19, she seems to really like talking to me. I'm not saying I actually expect something from this, but I must say it is nice practicing smalltalk and the temptation of getting a girlfriend keeps me wanting to turn my life around. :yes

That's about it from my side, hope to hear from you guys as well.

Cheers!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Great thread!

April-May Goals
---------

Catch up in classes and get ahead! (Semester ends at the beginning of May)

Lose 20 pounds by the end of May (have done it in the past and have the YMCA, Zumba classes I signed up for, Xbox and my kinect games). 

Begin to juice again (Vegie/Fruit juices) to aid me in my weight loss 

<3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My goal for now is to excersise hard enough and then advance through the ranks of Tae Kwon do.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok I'm ready to get back on board with this and I'm starting today.Like someone else said adding too many goals can be overwhelming, so I'm going to tame my list down.

*GOALS

1. Start my CBT therapy once again.
2. Read my flight simulator book daily and practice the lessons.
3. Practice my guitar daily. 
4. Walk everyday (I have lost 10 lbs already and want to keep this up) so at least I'm not a whopping 300lbs anymore.

*That's good enough for now. I'll probably add more socializing goals later when I complete more lessons from the CBT tapes.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Update on progress...

Almost completed one week of CBT therapy...tomorrow will complete the first week. I've done this before and stopped but hopefully this time I can complete the course.

Studying aviation material again. I don't know maybe someday I'll learn how to fly. Trying to stay positive for this goal, even if it seems out of reach at times.

Practicing my guitar daily and playing it outside. My neighbors like hearing me play so that is helping my confidence. I'm a intermediate guitar player so that helps. 

Walking or exercising everyday is my only weakness so far. I'm going to start tonight and stop making excuses. I need to stop using the computer and T.V. because those are the two main distractions for me. I'm also being lazy I need to work harder on motivating myself. 


Not every day has been great but as long as I accomplish one or two of my goals throughout the day, that seems to motivate me to do more the next day. Friday was probably my best day, I did everything I set out to do. One thing I do not skip is the CBT therapy because of the needed repetition it involves. I have done my therapy everyday this week and it really is helping me.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> What do you use, a book or something?


Audio tapes and worksheets.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Can you post a link to it.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ial-anxiety-step-by-step-audio-program-84075/

There is a lot of information in that thread if you're interested in it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Goals for the tail end of senior year:

-make the final college decision. 
-gain control over irregular eating habits (eat a proper lunch, stop spending money on unhealthy snacks, more veggies/fruits). 
-be more parsimonious. 
-get to messaging (and apologizing to) all those people I'd agreed to do collaborations with months ago.
-stave off my internet addiction.
-finish up Zombie! The Musical script.
-make a new friend by the end of the year. 
-do senior project (plan the interview + write report)
-hang out with someone outside of school. 

That's it for now.  I love how supportive OP is. Usually they just ditch their own threads =O


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

become an expert at cooking and loose weight and gain muscle for 2013

-for cooking...i need to buy pots and pans, thermometer, etc....i already bought myself a heat induction stove...now i need to learn the temperatures...i believe 212F is to boil water...IOW, the tricks of the trade from those female experts.

-to loose weight...i need to watch my calories and maintained a balanced diet... i believe this would be my most life changing goal. the facts is that fat people get many cancers past a certain age...just by being skinny...the cancers go away and adds 10-20 years to your average life expectancy. 

-to gain muscle...i know..."no pain, no gain"...the pain causes muscle fiber to tear and the healing is what gives you a bigger muscle...but balanced out...etc etc.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, my goals would be:

1. *Cut down online time to a max of an hour a day.*
2. *Study for at least 3 hours a day.*
3. *Give a speech to the whole class.* - This is the one I'm gonna have the most trouble in. And I'm gonna try and do it tomorrow... wish me luck! >///<

Well, I guess that'd be it for now. I'd like to add a slot for practicing my guitar, but I'm afraid I won't have much time, and not being able to complete a goal would, I guess, increase my anxiety or maybe the feeling that I'm lazy, worthless, etc..


----------



## Betweenmenu (Apr 21, 2013)

DarkIceDragon said:


> Well, my goals would be:
> 3. *Give a speech to the whole class.* - This is the one I'm gonna have the most trouble in. And I'm gonna try and do it tomorrow... wish me luck! >///<
> 
> Well, I guess that'd be it for now. I'd like to add a slot for practicing my guitar, but I'm afraid I won't have much time, and not being able to complete a goal would, I guess, increase my anxiety or maybe the feeling that I'm lazy, worthless, etc..


You'll ace your speech just act like you're talking to family members

You're never worthless we're all hot commodity to somebody


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll bite 

Exercise at least 20 minutes a day
Practice music for at least 20 minutes a day as well
Give myself an hour of relaxation time a day (I have so much trouble with this)
Talk to or text someone I know every day (also have trouble with this...)
Get my driver's license before June
Make a friend before June (is this possible???)
Every time I get overwhelmed, repeat a positive affirmation
I'm not so great at setting goals for myself because I'm not sure what I want, just to feel more comfortable every day...


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have much currently, but I like this idea and will be tracking this thread.

*My Goals*

Normalize my sleep schedule: May 31st
Develop an exercise routine I can stick to: May 31st



jvo said:


> what I want, just to feel more comfortable every day...


The relaxation one especially should help with that. Try the outdoors if it's nice where you live; sit under a tree or something.


----------



## ladymacbeth (May 1, 2013)

I like this thread. I thought of a few goals too. Not the obvious ones I should be thinking of like get a job, or reconcile with my daughter. Those are the haunted goals. I think I would rather...

Turn the upside down planter in the front yard over and plant a hibiscus.

Bleach my tennis shoes so they look better and I feel better.

Get runner lights for ambiance in my bedroom.

Rewire my stereo for better sound.

Listen to Mancini's Pink Panther Theme

Armour-all my dash.

Grill some scallops.

...and finally put photos in the album I bought.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

It's late and I have no plans to go to bed. Trying to think of whether I'd prefer a morning or evening run and what route I'd take.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

*
- Weigh 55 kilo's at my birthday, and staying on that weight. (31 may)*
-* Go to the concert I always wanted (I already have tickets)* and enjoy it! (30 march)
- *Drink something with my friends at a friday or saturday night, and stay until 11 pm*. (april)
- Celebrate my 18 birthday (31 may)
*- Keep up the good work at school*
- Go to the cinema and watch a movie after 7 pm
*- Start picking up crochet again and do some fun projects

*I am happy to say that I finally weigh 55 kilos! This morning, it gave the number! Whoohooooooo, I DID IT! I don't know yet if I'll keep gaining weight, I'll just eat the way like I do right know, and I'll see what happens.

Also, I invited friends for my 18 birthday already. Even though it isn't very soon yet, I already told them I'll celebrate it. Now I can't quit anymore.  But I'm excited to celebrate it!


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

ladymacbeth said:


> I like this thread. I thought of a few goals too. Not the obvious ones I should be thinking of like get a job, or reconcile with my daughter. Those are the haunted goals. I think I would rather...
> 
> Turn the upside down planter in the front yard over and plant a hibiscus.
> 
> ...


lol I had a similar list but I completed msot of it. Now whats left is the big goals that actually somewhat scare me.


----------

